# 11 y/o Warmblood - Possible Buy - Please Critique



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

There is something wrong with her hind end. It almost seems to be in the stifle area but I could be wrong about exactly where.:?

I also wonder about what you say "If the new owners want 
to DNA this mare to Achat she can get a certified pedigree from the 
Hanoverian registry." 

Is she registered?:-|


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

No, I believe she isn't registered. However, I really don't need her to be registered. I am not looking to do any upper level Eventing at this time. 

I was definitely going to have a vet out as well. Hopefully same day, kill two birds with one stone. If I can get my vet that short notice.


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

What exactly do you plan on using her for? Something about her movement is funky, if you planned on showing then i would say no..but if she's safe and you just want to hack around at home then she'd be fine for that if she had some muscle in her hind end and a top line.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't think she is actually LAME, but there is something slightly off in the way she moves-but it could be along the lines of stiffness because of lack of use. ive pulled plenty of horses in from the pasture, and a good percentage of them have moved in a similar way. now obviously, the question there-that only a vet can answer-is there an actual reason for stiffness aside from lack of use.

go down and take a look  it would have to be a pretty good price though, because there are plenty of horses that ARE in work and are fit that are going for low prices


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

Skyhuntress said:


> I don't think she is actually LAME, but there is something slightly off in the way she moves-but it could be along the lines of stiffness because of lack of use. ive pulled plenty of horses in from the pasture, and a good percentage of them have moved in a similar way. now obviously, the question there-that only a vet can answer-is there an actual reason for stiffness aside from lack of use.
> 
> go down and take a look  it would have to be a pretty good price though, because there are plenty of horses that ARE in work and are fit that are going for low prices


Thank you! I am hoping that is all it is as well. I was told she was a CA horse, owned by an elderly couple, and was in training with a Pro rider. She had been showing up to the 3" Hunters before the couple passed away and the Trainer was stuck with her. Somehow this lady ended up w/ her, and she's been sitting in a field for a couple years. The lady is a western rider, who is into QHs and Paints. So she really has no use for this mare.

I will post pictures and more information when I see her. We'll see what the vet has to say! She's got her priced at $1500. For her breeding, even unregistered, I think that is a good deal. If she has had the training this lady says she has. I will definitely find out though when I test ride her.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

She is 11 y/o, there are no riding videos (even from her former life), she's hanging out in a pasture and you're getting a low price. There's also a thing in the ad about needing an experienced rider.
She is one of lame or crazy or if you're lucky, both.
Get a thorough vet check and ask for a trial. Personally I would drive the opposite direction of where this mare is to begin with.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

She just looks stiff to me, she's is totally cute! I understand you want to event her and I think she'd be a wonderful event horse. I don't think anything is terribly wrong, but of course you should give her a vet check first. She hasn't been in work, which is probably just means she's stiff. Of course, no one is willing enough to get on and ride her for the videos and she needs an experienced rider.. which means that the people selling her are either not willing to ride her or not willing to put in the effort. It might be that they aren't willing to put in any effort before they sell her - I mean, they've had her for several years and have only thrown her in a pasture every day? That's why she's affordable - but don't knock it until you've tried it.

I'm all for giving a chance - It might be the owners problem, not her's.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone else questioning the fact that the canter video is only 2 seconds long?


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

mayfieldk said:


> Anyone else questioning the fact that the canter video is only 2 seconds long?


I don't know if it was a problem with uploading or the fact that the horse was breaking into a trot in the end, but if you were purchasing a horse you'd go and visit/ride the horse and "see everything for yourself" anyways. I mean, the videos never usually do a horse justice - In a good OR bad way. I don't think anyone tends to buy a horse online based on videos without an on farm visit. At least I wouldn't.



NoFear526 said:


> I am HIGHLY interested in this mare.
> I am going to go look at her, and if I like her plan on taking her home the same day.
> I have gotten a great price on her that I can't refuse.


Based on everyone's reviews I think you should go and see how she moves yourself. Especially her canter, because mayfieldk is right, the video was only 2 seconds long, though I don't think they are necessarily trying to hide anything.


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

barefoot said:


> I don't know if it was a problem with uploading or the fact that the horse was breaking into a trot in the end, but if you were purchasing a horse you'd go and visit/ride the horse and "see everything for yourself" anyways. I mean, the videos never usually do a horse justice - In a good OR bad way. I don't think anyone tends to buy a horse online based on videos without an on farm visit. At least I wouldn't.


Well, i shipped my horse from the other side of the United States, so there was no possible way for me to try him out, so basically if you're trying to sell a horse, you want to get the best possible video you can even if the person interested is going to try him out. A video is supposed to grab the buyer's attention, and the interested buyer has the right to critique the horse based on the given video(s).


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkles said:


> Well, i shipped my horse from the other side of the United States, so there was no possible way for me to try him out, so basically if you're trying to sell a horse, you want to get the best possible video you can even if the person interested is going to try him out. A video is supposed to grab the buyer's attention, and the interested buyer has the right to critique the horse based on the given video(s).


Yeah, that's true. I guess I just wouldn't do it myself. Most people selling horses I feel leave a little out of their descriptions, I mean they want to make the most of the horse they're selling. I understand that you want to retrieve the best possible video of the horse you're selling, but it just seems to me that the people selling this Warmblood mare don't really care about making her look her best.


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you everyone who responded. I am going to go out and give her a look and ride. If if is still something I think is a great deal I will have my Vet out.
I just wanted an overall opinion on her from everyone. 



barefoot said:


> Yeah, that's true. I guess I just wouldn't do it myself. Most people selling horses I feel leave a little out of their descriptions, I mean they want to make the most of the horse they're selling. I understand that you want to retrieve the best possible video of the horse you're selling, but it just seems to me that the people selling this Warmblood mare don't really care about making her look her best.


I agree as well, which is why I'm not, at this time, too concerned that the canter video is two seconds long. They are western people, primarily dealing with Quarter Horses and Paints. They have absolutely no use for a Warmblood mare, from what I gather. So I really don't think they know HOW to show her, and doesn't seem like they're taking the effort to either. They just want to sell her, to get her off their hands & checkbook.


----------

